# Some dealerships ripping off on services



## z101 (5 Feb 2009)

Asked for a quote from a Volvo dealership in Dublin the price of a service on 2 year old car. After he asked 3 questions quoted €460. (Car was imported which he was told). The called a Volvo dealership from just outside of Dublin giving same information and was quoted €320 ommiting the fact car was imported. Car is under manufacturer warranty and thus must have dealer service.

Conclusion: If you try get an imported car serviced here by dealership they take exception to you and will wring you dry.


----------



## shesells (5 Feb 2009)

Our Volvo was bought in Dublin and serviced at that dealer the first year...in Dublin. Last year we phoned dealerships in Kildare and Drogheda and saved over €100 for about half an hour extra drive each way. So it could be a Dublin v elsewhere price difference rather than related to the import?


----------



## rob30 (5 Feb 2009)

Tell me about it. I bought my car in South Dublin. I live Northside but I got a better deal. An accessory I got with it did not seem to work correctly, and it was broken. I thought it was my mistake, so I ordered the same from a northside dealership. 
I asked a mechanic to watch me assemble it, and I couldnt. He couldnt either, and it took an hour. They then wanted to charge me 180 euro for their time ( the part was one the consumer should be easily able to assemble themselves in minutes). The part was specifically designed and marketed for my car.
I refused to pay, and after much wrangling and quoting consumer legislation, I got a full refund.

Then my car got damaged, and I needed a repair. I saw the guy who first met me call the supervisor over before he came to me, and I had an extortionate fee to pay for the repair. 

The car industry is doing itself no favours with its rip off mentality. 

I once overheard a service engineer complaining after putting down the phone on a customer complaining about the cost of a service, " if he can afford the car, he can afford our fees!"


----------



## sse (5 Feb 2009)

Well if people aren't buying cars the dealers have to make their money somewhere.....I've noticed the rates going up recently. I don't think it's anything to do with the import TBH.

The warranty is not dependent on dealer servicing. It's dependent on the car being serviced according to the manufacturer's guidelines with OEM parts. Many people aren't aware of this.

I've just got some work done at a UK independent VW/Audi specialist. Their labour rate is £55/hour and parts are invoiced at cost. The local Audi dealer is £140/hour. I'm surprised there aren't the equivalents in Ireland.

SSE


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 Feb 2009)

In the 10 times or so I've used a main dealer over the years I've always been disappointed at the quality of service, and shocked at the prices. At least 5 of those time I've had to fight overcharging and unnecessary work being done. I can't remember a 100% good experience to be honest. Many times they've been unable to fix something. A strange thing I've noticed, is that theres a lot of people who work in dealers, salesmen, mechanics who have no interest in cars, beyond the min required to do their job. 

Incidentally if you drive an hour or so away to get a service. What do you do while they service your car? 

Personally I find the best places are the recommended local guy, or independent specialists.


----------



## z101 (5 Feb 2009)

If we dont have it here then it's hardly an option for motorists. It unlikely someone will travel to the UK for service. I am not sure there are any other options allowed here under warranty other than dealerships.

I will try over the next few days to call the garage explaining I bought the car from them and ask for quote.


----------



## mathepac (6 Feb 2009)

Ceatharlach said:


> ... I am not sure there are any other options allowed here under warranty other than dealerships. ...





sse said:


> ...
> The warranty is not dependent on dealer servicing. It's dependent on the car being serviced according to the manufacturer's guidelines with OEM parts. Many people aren't aware of this...


SSE is correct. In the UK the requirement is that it be serviced by a competent VAT-registered service provider using OEM parts. Its EU law and even if the dealers or SIMI aren't aware of it, they can be reminded.


----------



## sse (6 Feb 2009)

There are a few specialists around, just thought there might be more. I'd expect the diagnostic equipment is expensive however.

The dealer rate isn't £140/hr, I had a brainstorm, it's £110 incl. VAT as opposed to £55+VAT (£63.25).

I agree you wouldn't go over specifically for a service, but perhaps combine it with a shopping trip or short break. Our neighbours used to go to Calais from the UK (where main dealer labour costs were 1/3 of the UK level), stay in a B&B and fill up with wine on the way back, thus the trip more than paid for itself. French dealers in that area invested in English lessons etc. to support the trade.

SSE


----------



## Nissman (6 Feb 2009)

Yes the lads are right Ceatharlach,its called block exemption.If your car is under warranty any independent can service your car as long as genuine parts are used and the manufacturers schedule is followed.Most main dealers are well over €100 labour per hour labour now but some are still reasonable so shop around.


----------



## shesells (6 Feb 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> Incidentally if you drive an hour or so away to get a service. What do you do while they service your car?


 
Service doesn't take THAT long, especially if you have a timed appointment so - go for a coffee, read the paper, make some calls, work on laptop, go shopping.....plenty of options to occupy the time. Last service took under 3 hours...can't remember exact time, may have been shorter but I know appointment was 9am and hubby was home by lunchtime.


----------



## AlbacoreA (7 Feb 2009)

Time appointment. Never seen an Irish dealer do that.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (7 Feb 2009)

I got one for 10.00 a.m. 

I turned up at 9.55 a.m. to be told that it was done on a ticketing system and that I should call back after lunch!


----------



## MaryBe (7 Feb 2009)

My husband has a Volvo S80 bought in England.  (All this is on another post!!!) Anyway, we are going to England over the St Patricks weekend and having the timing belt and full service done for 720 Sterling.  The boat is costing us 200 Euro club class return incl 2 adults (Irish Ferries 50% reduction) Have to check out B & B yet.  The garage in England are giving us a car for the weekend of equal or better style than our own.  I priced dealers in Ireland and was unimpressed with their charges to say the least.  If you need any more info, please pm me.


----------



## AlbacoreA (7 Feb 2009)

PaddyBloggit said:


> I got one for 10.00 a.m.
> 
> I turned up at 9.55 a.m. to be told that it was done on a ticketing system and that I should call back after lunch!


 
Thats more like it!


----------



## wanderer (7 Feb 2009)

Got a few quotes this week for an S40.

*South Dublin Dealer:*
 Service - €600
 Timing Belt - €800 
 Total = €1400 +VAT (WTF!)

*Naas Road Dealer:*
 Service & Timing Belt - €850  +VAT

*Belfast Dealer:*
 Service & Timing Belt - £650 incl VAT (approx €745)
*
Dublin Independant Specialist:*
 Service - €220
 Timing Belt - €370
 Total =€590
 +VAT


----------



## shesells (8 Feb 2009)

Did you try Kildare and Drogheda too?


----------



## z101 (8 Feb 2009)

Is there an independent specialist in Dublin I can go to that keeps warranty in tact then ??


----------



## putsch (8 Feb 2009)

*Dublin Independant Specialist:*
Service - €220
Timing Belt - €370
Total =€590
+VAT[/quote]


Any chance of getting the details of that specialist?


----------



## brid1977 (8 Feb 2009)

I'd like the details of the independent specialist for volvo service as well please.


----------



## wanderer (8 Feb 2009)

I got the details from another thread here:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=394119

Will be giving them a try next week.


----------



## z101 (9 Feb 2009)

Wanderer I rang this place and your warranty WONT be in tact if you get your service here. He was fair and up front and I would have no problem giving him business but this seems to be a UK service only.


----------



## AlbacoreA (9 Feb 2009)

Ceatharlach said:


> Wanderer I rang this place and your warranty WONT be in tact if you get your service here. He was fair and up front and I would have no problem giving him business but this seems to be a UK service only.


 

Why not? What specifically does he not do.


----------



## z101 (9 Feb 2009)

It just the way it is!! Ask Volvo... Clearly the dealers have enough of a grip here that they control such things. Proper competition in the UK. Who knows how the managed it but the case of a certain Citreon dealer found guilty of dodgy practises comes to mind..


----------



## wanderer (10 Feb 2009)

What he does not do is perhaps use OEM Volvo parts to begin with and place a Volvo "Dealer" stamp into the service book.

Myself, coming from a family of mechanics, i'm quite comfortable with this. When i called up for a service he gave me the cost and spelled out exactly what would be covered for the price which i was rather impressed with and which none of the others had done.

I can compare this to the Volvo VADIS manual (software) and be reasonably comfortable that i am getting a similar level of service.

I don't care that things like the Air Filter, Oil Filter etc are not OEM as i have frequently in the past purchased these and other parts and fitted them myself.

Anyway, my vehicle is nearing the end of it's warranty period so it should not matter. 

What i care about is that the vehicle is serviced and that no corners are cut (which frequently happens, even at main dealers) and that i am not fleeced. 

If i had the space i would have done all of it myself, including the timing belt.

Lets face it, this is not brain science, just a matter of labour.


----------



## AlbacoreA (10 Feb 2009)

Ceatharlach said:


> It just the way it is!! Ask Volvo... Clearly the dealers have enough of a grip here that they control such things. Proper competition in the UK. Who knows how the managed it but the case of a certain Citreon dealer found guilty of dodgy practises comes to mind..


 
Its not the way it is. As stated earlier in this thread.


----------



## z101 (10 Feb 2009)

Well it IS the way it is I am afraid.. You can not get your car serviced in Ireland without breaching your warranty and use a non dealer. Even the guy who wanderer spoke about earlier told me that on the phone when I got in touch.
It's important people get this fact straight as those going for 1st or 2nd service might be be mislead here.
I would not have a problem using this place outside of warranty, and regardless of the fact he may use volvo parts, in Ireland, it voids your warranty. He said that not me...


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Feb 2009)

Ceatharlach said:


> Well it IS the way it is I am afraid.. You can not get your car serviced in Ireland without breaching your warranty and use a non dealer. Even the guy who wanderer spoke about earlier told me that on the phone when I got in touch.
> It's important people get this fact straight as those going for 1st or 2nd service might be be mislead here.
> I would not have a problem using this place outside of warranty, and regardless of the fact he may use volvo parts, in Ireland, it voids your warranty. He said that not me...


 
And what about EU law and the EC Cars Block Exemption. Explain how that does NOT apply in this case.


----------



## z101 (11 Feb 2009)

Explain away... just giving you the reality of it. But hey if ya can prove me wrong feel free to post the number of the company here. Just make sure it's a fact before doing so please.


----------



## sse (11 Feb 2009)

The EC Block Exemption simply means that it's _possible _for any servicing agent to comply with the requirements. If they do so, by using OEM parts and following the recommendations, then the warranty remains valid. That is EU law.

However, that's the theory. In practice perhaps this guy doesn't have the correct equipment, is simply misinformed or isn't interested in doing so.

Has anyone checked with any of the Irish importers or SIMI? 

SSE


----------



## Nissman (11 Feb 2009)

I am an independent mechanic and run my own business.Block exemption explains itself there are no exceptions,you do not have to have a car serviced at your main dealer to keep its warranty.
However your saying the car was imported so i don't know what warranty you have been given to cover you in Ireland presuming it came from the UK.


----------



## jamieb (11 Feb 2009)

I cant believe what some people are saying, I've had my car serviced by a main dealer for a few years now having always gone to a local guy with a garage up a lane or so.  First of all, he wasnt an awful lot cheaper and I generally would have to go back with something or other within the next few months.  At the time I wasnt aware of using genuine parts for warranty but I found out the hard way.

I started using a main dealer on the Southside and I was surprised at the price and the customer service.  The hourly rate is under 100 euro an hour and I got a 10 per cent discount.  The staff are just so welcoming that you feel like part of a family.  The reception area is comfortable with large tv, computer and lovely coffee machine and papers to read.  I actually had something called an express service which was offered to me and I thought it was going to cost double but it was doubly quick because 2 mechanics worked on the car and it was ready in an hour.  However, had I decided to leave it in for the day I could have gotten a lift to work.

Now that is what I call service and that is what I paid for.


----------



## sse (11 Feb 2009)

Jamie you can spend your money on whatever you like. If flashy surroundings are important to you then go right ahead and pay their prices, but who do you think is subsidising the coffee machine and chrome? It's not people buying cars.

I always used to go to main dealers for servicing, but recently I have come to the conclusion that there is better quality and value elsewhere. I had two lightbulbs changed at a main dealer in the South East (I was in a rush to get to the ferry and had no tools) and, after I'd visited an independent specialist, it was pointed out to me that the headlight units hadn't been put back in properly. I mean, how hard can it be? I fixed it myself.

The only reason to continue main dealer servicing is to preserve any goodwill if you have a fault after the warranty expires. Given the state of the global car industry this is becoming increasingly irrelevant.

SSE


----------



## jamieb (11 Feb 2009)

Yes I can spend my money on whatever I like, I get the car serviced once a year, I have never had a problem with my main dealer, if I need a bulb put in or something small one of the lads comes out and does it for me.  If I am concerned about something they come out from the workshop and listen or look at something/ no charge.  This is because I am their customer and they do treat their customers extremely well.  As I also said there is a small difference between their price and some back street guys and yet when a friend shopped around for a service and told me what she was being quoted I was astounded at their prices which was actually more than what I pay.  Plus there was no such thing as an express service with these guys it was an all day thing.  NO I must say I am more than happy with the main dealer I visit and if I continue to get my ten per cent they are actually cheaper than the previous guy I went to.


----------



## sse (11 Feb 2009)

Blimey, I might go there then. What make is it - my guess is Subaru. any other takers?


----------



## jamieb (11 Feb 2009)

no toyota!  And to let you know also that my Father who is retired with plenty of time on his hands decided to ring around looking outside Dublin to see how much he could save , same make as myself and he found that Kildare was actually more expensive than Dublin.


----------



## z101 (11 Feb 2009)

Nissman said:


> I am an independent mechanic and run my own business.Block exemption explains itself there are no exceptions,you do not have to have a car serviced at your main dealer to keep its warranty.
> 
> 
> However your saying the car was imported so i don't know what warranty you have been given to cover you in Ireland presuming it came from the UK.


 


Does that mean you can do it and prove this beforehand. I still do not have any names of service agents. The car was from UK but warranty is valid here as mentioned at the begining.
A lot of semantical arguments here but still no answer to original post. Need a phone number. Even have a mechanic who says I am wrong but cant say if he can do it...


----------



## Neil_Ireland (12 Feb 2009)

Ceatharlach said:


> Is there an independent specialist in Dublin I can go to that keeps warranty in tact then ??



Once a car is serviced to the correct specification and schedule according to the manufacturer the warranty cannot be voided. Look up block exemption for details.

A car does not need to be serviced at a main dealer to keep a warranty, they will tell you it does but that is not the case.


----------



## Nissman (12 Feb 2009)

I don't know why the mechanic is telling you that.If you google the following you will get the BER document in PDF.
"Block Exemption Regulations 1400/2002"

If you want you can send me the details of the car..engine size,year etc and i will price up the service cost with genuine volvo parts,even if its just for comparison sake.


----------



## olddoll (12 Feb 2009)

I am due to have a service carried out on an 05 Nissan Almera.  I normally go to Windsor Airside and they are quite expensive.  If anybody has details of a reliable independent specialist I would be willing to try them.


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Feb 2009)

olddoll said:


> I am due to have a service carried out on an 05 Nissan Almera. I normally go to Windsor Airside and they are quite expensive. If anybody has details of a reliable independent specialist I would be willing to try them.


 
I got an txt from [broken link removed] saying a service was €99. I found them very expensive in the past. Like many dealers it was hard to talk to who had actually worked on the car. I don't use them anymore though, its too awkward to get to.


----------

